# Radiator relocation



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Last week I went to my first mud bog with my 2012 brute 750 eps. They had some guys there doing pressure washing and my temperature light came on so I had them spray off the rad and the motor. A couple hours (and a few more mud pits) it came on again. So to avoid this I have ordered a wild boar relocation kit. It will arrive on Monday. Would you say it's easy or hard to put on. Keep in mind I'm a car audio/electronics installer and I'm very familiar with taking things apart on vehicles. Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

On a scale of 1-10, 10 being hard...it's about a 3

I moved your thread. ATV Media is for vids and pics.


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Ok thanks man. Sorry bout that. I'm ready to get that thing moved up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwildat72 (Feb 24, 2013)

Super easy I built mine and it was a piece of cake


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Got it installed. Took around 4 hours with no plastics or tire removal. I did drop the front bumper which helped a lot. More finished pics in my other post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wants snow (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking at doing mine also. Question for you guys, I seen lots of drilling holes in plastics for the rad hoses to run down. I have mimb snorkel kit installed. bike is a 08 brute 750. is it possible to run the cooler hoses down beside the snorkels through the black plastic trim piece rather than drilling holes in the front plastic? might want to sell in a few years and might put back to stock is why. that way I could just buy the small black trim piece rather than new plastic. Any input would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

you mean like this?


----------



## wants snow (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes I do. Thanks. Looked for a good pic like that one but was hard to see. Thanks. Is there a lot of room for the hoses or was it pretty tight. Also did you use stock rad or get something bigger. I am sick of having the heating issues. Want to do it once and be done. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yes i used the stock radiator and fan. there is plenty of room for the hoses, i made mine snug , but not too snug as to rub bad on the plastic edges. you can run all the hoses and fan wires down with the snorkle stacks. i used a Harbour Frieght dremal clone to cut the plastic shroud. just make sure to shave off any sharp edges. protect the fan wires with some sort of cover wrap, like the plastic wire wrap i used. wire up the fan wires really good. i cut out for the stacks first, than placed the shroud on, than cut space for everything else. hope that helps. take your time.


----------



## wants snow (Sep 19, 2012)

right on. I have the snorkels already so will have to run the rest around them but should be no big deal. have you had temp light come on with the relocation kit? if I go in one good mud hole and spin around it over heats every time. tried a pump to wash out, helps but still after riding for a while light will start to flash. no way I am not going in the mud so need to get this dealt with for good.


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe late on the response, but you should not have any over-heating problems with the radiator relocated. I'm in south GA and have had no problems since moving mine. You also want to put that fan on a switch, just to have a little more control.


----------

